# stonewashing your tees from home



## replay88 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey everyone, I started my own t shirt label, and i am interested in stonewashing, but don t know how to go about it, has anyone here stonewashed tees? Can someone give me some information on how to go about it ?


----------



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

Stonewashing uses pumice stones and I don't recommed throwing the stones in your own washing machine. You need an industrial machine to do this. There are ways at home to do items one by one, but it's not very time efficient. For example, a spray bottle with bleach and water or use a sponge with bleach. For a more distressed look you can use sand paper or a cheese grater. 

But typically with all special washes, you need industrial equipment.


----------

